# Golf School of lessons?



## WVgolfn (Apr 12, 2007)

*Golf School or lessons?*

I have been debating this one...Should I spend the $500+ dollars to go to a golf school for 3 days or spend alot of the summer working with a pro? Doing both is out of the question. I am not really a beginner; I usually shoot in the high 80's - mid 90's and my biggest problem to work on is that I usually push and fade my driver, woods, and long irons making me such an inconsistent player. Any advice would be nice.


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

WVgolfn said:


> I have been debating this one...Should I spend the $500+ dollars to go to a golf school for 3 days or spend alot of the summer working with a pro? Doing both is out of the question. I am not really a beginner; I usually shoot in the high 80's - mid 90's and my biggest problem to work on is that I usually push and fade my driver, woods, and long irons making me such an inconsistent player. Any advice would be nice.


It really depends on the school and the instructor. A good school can teach you a lot. A good instructor can teach you the same, but over a longer period of time. I'd say the better a golfer you are, the more helpful schools can be because you tend to have better adaptability.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Go with the local Pro over the entire summer. You will learn a lot more and probably retain it. Plus you will get one-on-one attention wich is the most important thing. 

If you are at a "school" with 10 or 20 other people in your "class" they may never address what your specific problems are. But that completely depends on the what school you go to.


----------



## WVgolfn (Apr 12, 2007)

I think I have decided to go with the lessons from a local pro. I have alot of connections around the area and my swing needs attention over the entire summer. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Theswingdoc (Apr 16, 2007)

*Private Instruction*

As a teacher who has worked at both golf schools and golf clubs I highly recommend developing a relationship with an instructor that you can use to work on your swing on a regular basis. You will get fast results from a golf school but it won't last because you will have no reinforcement after you leave. TheSwingDoc.com - Home


----------



## gtballer (Apr 9, 2007)

I would go with le local pro but watch out because some instructors tend to try and teach you there swing instead of trying to modify yours so make shure you get a good coach. 

www.carballic.com/golf


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

You'll get more out of working with a pro. This is due to the structure of the improvement process. A three day golf school is just that. You're there for three days, they give you a few tips and things to change that may or may not help you, then let you play some golf, then send you on your way with a head full of confusing ideas.

What working with a pro will do for you is give you someone to consult throughout your improvement process. You will have time to practice inbetween lessons then give your pro the feedback he needs to help you. You simply don't have enough time to do this at a three day golf school, or even a week.

The principle here is quality of practice. Only you can make you a better player. Your pro is just there to guide you.


----------

